# GAME 1 Panthers @ Bucs Sept 9th 4:25 PM



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

In the words of a great philosopher I can't hardly wait.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn I was hoping I was completely wrong about our defense, but we look dreadful so far. We're not doing anything right. Not covering, not tackling, not getting a rush and not stopping anything. **** first and goal


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Sheesh.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Munnerlyn figures out how to make me think less of him...amazing. Now a big play to Clark. I might have to start drinking again.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Holy shit, we're terrible. I'm hoping this is just opening day jitters, because I liked what I saw in the preseason from the starters. Looks like the preseason doesn't matter for shit rule holds true still.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Well at least we've finally got a decent punter. Baker was always sub par. I guess I got spoiled with Sauerbrun's roided up leg.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

**** I might have to skip alcohol and go straight to Heroin at this rate


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Well on the bright side...our DTs and Safeties which seemed the most pressing areas of need in the offseason are looking fairly good. It's the corners (Mike Williams is making Gamble his bitch and Josh Norman is a bit overmatched covering Vincent Jackson in his first game), the DEs (yes that includes Charles Johnson, but surprisingly not Frank Alexander), and the linebackers (Beason and Kuechly are off which is shocking) that are disappointing right now. Frustrating to say the least, especially the LBs.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'll be happy if we hold them to 3 here...at least we stopped them from completely ramming it down our throats.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Despite getting our asses handed to us, I haven't completely given up hope on this game yet. Our defense isn't doing well because our best players (Beason, Kuechly, Gamble, CJ) are not playing well. The rest of the unit minus Munnerlyn and Norman are doing okay. You have to assume the Beason, Kuechly, Gamble, CJ struggles are temporary...so they should be able to turn it around...right? Please.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Davis has played well...but we can't really count on him for a lot.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Almost look like we belong on the same field with them right now...A score would be great...Newton should have thrown that away and saved the time


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Our offensive line isn't really any worse than I thought it would be...This is what I was dreading. We needed to make some move to fix it and we did not.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I've had about enough of Mike Martz


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Picking on Norman is disappointing too but we knew our corners sucked. Just hope the signs of life from the end of the half keep going


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

nutmeged3 said:


> I've had about enough of Mike Martz


I am trying to keep remembering that NFC title he helped us win, but it's damned hard.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Diable said:


> Our offensive line isn't really any worse than I thought it would be...This is what I was dreading. We needed to make some move to fix it and we did not.


Just like the defense, the suckage is coming from surprising places. McCoy is manhandling Hangartner (not a huge surprise there, but you would think the weaknesses would be our rookie LG or Bell). McCoy has underperformed in his NFL career, but obviously he's supremely talented to have been the #2 pick overall when he was drafted. Hangartner is an average guard, so can be beat by a high caliber player. Gross has looked bad too, failing to pick up his man blitz packages or just letting his man beat him like on that utter failure on the option play. Kalil, Silatolu, and Bell have been meh. Not terrible, but nothing to write home about.

The penalties are pissing me off too. We looked very undisciplined.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow completely different offense....I hope this one stays out on the field for awhile


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Good start to the half on both sides of the ball.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Back to back stops huge improvement


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Martz is so awful I'm starting to enjoy listening. It's like that White Sox announcer, unintentionally funny since it is so comedically bad.

Dwan Edwards and Charles Godfrey both having very good games. Beason, CJ, Hardy starting to step up as well. Now Luke needs to make his imprint (frankly, I thought he would be the main guy to do so, and I was worried about everyone else, but he's not playing well thus far).


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That holding call was a killer...Newton shouldn't have thrown that ball, but it's easy to say it now. He was looking a lot more poised in the pocket.

Damn I am sick of Romney and Obama both...Who the hell decided we should be a battleground state?


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

So many run blitzes...DeAngelo isn't even getting a chance to pick up yardage because there's just never enough blockers.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

****


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Diable said:


> **** I might have to skip alcohol and go straight to Heroin at this rate


...yeah


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

They're just destroying our o line. Gross included


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Regretting getting my hopes up in this season. 1 game is not the end of the world, but our schedule is ****ing rough. We really needed to sweep the Bucs to have a chance at posting a decent record. Games not over yet, but Bucs def is looking outstanding...was not expecting that after how much of a cake walk they were last year. No Bowers and both Barron and LaVonte David in their first game seemed like something to take advantage of. Their offense looks good at times too, but I think that was more the nervous jitters by our defense in the first half. The unit looks okay this half (disappointed in Kuechly though).


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't feel nearly as bad about this game as I did to start with. I mean it was really bad, but we did get it together after awhile. Nothing really happened that I was not prepared for. This team has serious personnel problems. We knew about them and they were not adequately addressed. My feeling all along was that we would be able to beat bad teams and maybe win at home. I liked the way Newton played in the second half and we have at least gotten him better receivers overall. 

I think we can get better special teams play. We need a few breaks to win games and the best thing would be to create our own. Big problem now is that our schedule is a lot tougher than we appear to be. We need to lobby for transfer to a shitty division right now.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Diable said:


> I don't feel nearly as bad about this game as I did to start with. I mean it was really bad, but we did get it together after awhile.


I feel the same way. To me, it is clear we will be a better team than last year. Maybe even a much better team. I just wonder how long our learning curve is. And we really could not afford to lose this game considering our schedule. NO will be desperate to win next week after losing at home, so let's see what happens.

The interior of our o-line was awful, but I think part of that lies in the fact that Aminu is not just a rookie, but a very raw rookie. And McCoy played amazing all game. Hangartner was awful. I'm not really worried about the lack of running. It's temporary, the biggest issue was Chudzinski's poor playcalling. He was in home run mode like early last year. The tailend of last season made me think he learned his lesson about the benefits of slightly more conservative, albeit less predictable play calling, but it looks like he'll have to go through that again (hope it doesn't cost us losses in the mean time). I'm not concerned about the offense at all really; this game was more about how well the Bucs defense played, rather than us underwhelming on offense. Cam also needs to remember not to hero mode it too much though. Both picks and the fumble he recovered were because he tried to force a big play in desperation. I thought he learned not to do that last year.

I actually liked what I saw from our d-line. They started to tire towards the end of the game, but they forced Martin to have a pedestrian ypc and were causing backfield pressure a good amount. TD looked great, Beason settled after a very poor first half, Anderson was okay, Kuechly was extremely disappointing though. But judging what I saw from him in the preseason, I'm sure he'll find his way. Godfrey was very promising in 2010, and regressed last year. Today, he looked like the player he would've grown into if he kept trending upward. Gamble struggled early like Beason but then came into his own. The other corners also played better in the 2nd half. Nakamura was not that good; I don't know if he's an upgrade over Sherrod Martin, but the latter's confidence was shot at the end of the year, so I'm fine with him continuing to start. 

I think we are better than last year at ST too. The blocked punt was not a good sign, but Nortman is clearly an upgrade over Baker. Joe Adams is clearly an upgrade as a returner. And our coverage units look better as well.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Watched the offensive plays again last night and like you said Chud has got to do a better job of play calling. DeAngelo obviously can't run out of the read option and the only reason we should see those sets again is if Stewart is back. Way to many deep throws as well, but that could hide the offensive line problems if we just check down.

On the bright side we got Martz and Pitts again for Sundays game. Pissed I'll be watching live instead of hearing that again


----------

